# Hindi/Urdu: 'A Brief Look'



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

I would like some suggestions for this catchy title. Suppose I am doing a short presentation on Napoleon, the French Emperor and the title of that is going to read: 'Napoleon - A brief look' or something to that effect.

How would you say it?

Thanks!


----------



## marrish

I'd say, or better: write it, this way: 

नेपोलियन - संक्षिप्त दृष्टि _nepoliyan - saNkShipt driShTi_. 

I hope it helps.


----------



## UrduMedium

Urdu: taa'iraanah nigaah/nazar (bird's eye view)


----------



## panjabigator

How about the word "jhalak?"

And could we say "nigāh e kūtāh" for this as well?


----------



## marrish

panjabigator said:


> How about the word "jhalak?"
> 
> And could we say "nigāh e kūtāh" for this as well?


PG SaaHib, _jhalak_ would be a glimpse.
_nigaah-e-kotaah_ sounds like 'myopia'!

I'd rather prefer جائِزۂ مُختــَصَر ''_jaa'izah-e-muxtasar_'' for Urdu.


----------



## panjabigator

Hahaha, thanks Marrish Sahib!


----------



## greatbear

ek (sankshipt) nazar.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> ek (sankshipt) nazar.



A Good One!    I was wondering if you would support the usage of 'drishti' as suggested above to give it a more Sanskritic feel...


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

marrish said:


> PG SaaHib, _jhalak_ would be a glimpse.
> _nigaah-e-kotaah_ sounds like 'myopia'!
> 
> I'd rather prefer جائِزۂ مُختــَصَر ''_jaa'izah-e-muxtasar_'' for Urdu.



I was wondering if 'ek mukhtasar nigaah/nazar' would be fine...


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> I was wondering if 'ek mukhtasar nigaah/nazar' would be fine...


It's fine with me.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> I was wondering if you would support the usage of 'drishti' as suggested above to give it a more Sanskritic feel...



"DrshTii" would certainly give a more pure Hindi feel, and it is neither unsuitable here, but do also note that "drshTi" is a very common word used in certain other contexts (e.g., to cast an evil eye).


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> "drshTi" is a very common word used in certain other contexts (e.g., to cast an evil eye).



Of course! It exists precisely in the same contexts in certain Dravidian languages. 'sankshipt nazar' would indeed be a more balanced usage here. 

On a side note, this word is frequently used in Jyotish


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> On a side note, this word is frequently used in Jyotish



Ah yes, as in mangal kii drshTii


----------



## UrduMedium

urdu: ek sarsarii nazar ...


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> urdu: ek sarsarii nazar ...


Perfect answer!!


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> Perfect answer!!


 zarrah nawaazii kaa shukriyah, Qureshpor saahab


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

UrduMedium said:


> urdu: ek sarsarii nazar ...



Kindly explain the difference between 'mukhtasar' and 'sarsarii'.

Thanks!


----------



## UrduMedium

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Kindly explain the difference between 'mukhtasar' and 'sarsarii'.
> 
> Thanks!


_sarsarii _conveys the ideas such as quick, fleeting, and short. _muxtasar _more like abbreviated, shortened, or summarized. Context is important here. The former (sarsarii) is short in its essence, while the latter (muxtasar) is a shortened version of something larger. To me, muxtasar does not _feel right _with 'nazar' or 'nigaah'.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

UrduMedium said:


> _sarsarii _conveys the ideas such as quick, fleeting, and short. _muxtasar _more like abbreviated, shortened, or summarized. Context is important here. The former (sarsarii) is short in its essence, while the latter (muxtasar) is a shortened version of something larger. To me, muxtasar does not _feel right _with 'nazar' or 'nigaah'.



I am doing up a presentation where I am including the brief life stories and histories of famous people..


----------



## marrish

UrduMedium said:


> _sarsarii _conveys the ideas such as quick, fleeting, and short. _muxtasar _more like abbreviated, shortened, or summarized. Context is important here. The former (sarsarii) is short in its essence, while the latter (muxtasar) is a shortened version of something larger. To me, muxtasar does not _feel right _with 'nazar' or 'nigaah'.


You have also my vote, very good choice.


----------



## Alfaaz

As everyone else has said, sarsari is great UM Saahib!

Question: Could مجمل _mujmal_ also work in this context/sense...or would it only apply to the actual presentation (مجمل بیشکش /_mujmal peshkash_) and not the نگاہ / نظر _nigah/nazar_?


----------



## tonyspeed

UrduMedium said:


> _sarsarii _conveys the ideas such as quick, fleeting, and short.



'sarsarii' has always reminded me of English 'cursory'.



How appropriate would "do lafz" be in this situation? In Hindi, "do shabd" can have the conotation of preface, so not entirely appropriate here.


----------



## greatbear

tonyspeed said:


> How appropriate would "do lafz" be in this situation? In Hindi, "do shabd" can have the conotation of preface, so not entirely appropriate here.



"Do lafz" will have the exactly same connotations as "do shabd".


----------



## Faylasoof

The first terms that came to mind were these 


marrish said:


> ....
> I'd rather prefer جائِزۂ مُختــَصَر ''_jaa'izah-e-muxtasar_'' for Urdu.



...but with the minor point of having them the otherway round, i.e _nepoliyan _- _ek_ _muxtaSar_ _jaa'izah_. In Urdu we can say it both ways, with the _ezafat_ as shwon by marrish SaaHib (_jaa'izah-e-muxtasar_) or without (_muxtaSar_ _jaa'izah_), the latter being a bit more common_. _


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> The first terms that came to mind were these
> 
> ...but with the minor point of having them the otherway round, i.e _nepoliyan _- _ek_ _muxtaSar_ _jaa'izah_. In Urdu we can say it both ways, with the _ezafat_ as shwon by marrish SaaHib (_jaa'izah-e-muxtasar_) or without (_muxtaSar_ _jaa'izah_), the latter being a bit more common_. _


I'm glad my taking was good, Faylasoof SaaHib. I presented it with the izaafat since it would function as a title of an essay, where such construction would be more likely, however it is of course not necessary. I agree that the latter is more common (_muxtasar jaa'izah_).


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Originally Posted by *Faylasoof*
> 
> The first terms that came to mind were these
> 
> ...but with the minor point of having them the otherway round, i.e _nepoliyan _- _ek_ _muxtaSar_ _jaa'izah_. In Urdu we can say it both ways, with the _ezafat_ as shwon by marrish SaaHib (_jaa'izah-e-muxtasar_) or without (_muxtaSar_ _jaa'izah_), the latter being a bit more common_. _
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad my taking was good, Faylasoof SaaHib. I presented it with the izaafat since it would function as a title of an essay, where such construction would be more likely, however it is of course not necessary. I agree that the latter is more common (_muxtasar jaa'izah_).
Click to expand...

marrish SaaHib, I wouldn't dispute the "essay title" point as suggested by you since I have no hard evidence against it. I think we agree that either is possible. Some might prefer the izaafat version (_jaa'izah-e-muxtasar_) for stylistic reasons of course.


----------

